# Help with something I should probably already know.



## G.GunWaldrip (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello gentlemen. I've got a question for you guys I'm too embarrassed to ask my journeyman because I feel as a 2nd year apprentice I should probably know this. I'm running 3- 2" rmc with 4" center to center between the 3 conduits. It's a straight shot for 20 to 25ft then I'm gonna have a 90 towards the reactor. How would I calculate my bends in order to keep the 4" center to center throughout. Thanks in advance


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

https://www.ecmweb.com/products/benfield-conduit-bending-manual


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have a segment bender, and table? You'll need one for concentric bends, and an accurate protractor is a must. Basically make 15 bends at 6 degrees, and spacing between marks determines the radius. To find spacing divide developed length by 15. To find developed length, multiply radius by 1.57. Measure to the center of the conduit, and add 4" to the developed length on each pipe.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

As a second year you wouldn’t be expected to know this in my opinion. You shouldn’t be laying out/bending/installing 2” RGS by yourself anyway. Why can’t you ask questions with who you are working with? 

The layout answer is also going to be different depending on the bender. Is the bender a 555 where the bend starts at the end of the shoe, or is it a 880 or 777 where it bends from the center. 

Basically bend a short 90 on the first one. Whatever mark you placed for the first bend, move the next mark back 4”. In order to spin it on easy, you want to keep the 90 stub short. So one 90 would be 18” long. The next would be 22” and the last one would be 26”. Last measure what length nipple you would need from the leg of the bend to where your last full stick landed before the bend.


----------



## G.GunWaldrip (Mar 10, 2018)

Well I just had a duh moment. Of course I'd start out with a stub 90 then just make the subsequent bends 4" longer. And I work for a chemical plant that usually doesn't hire apprentices so these guys are used to working with very experienced men and when I ask certain ones a question I can just see the frustration spread across their face and I dont want to be a burden on them. My boss has been the construction manager since 96 and I'm the 2nd apprentice he's hired. I spend my weekends watching videos on industrial electrical basics just trying to soak anything in. I feel I've done well and every now and then some of the guys will slip up and mention how far I've come in just 14 months. But of course I still have alot to learn and conduit is not my strong suit. My boss and i see my focus moving towards controls in the future


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

the easiest, and this may just be my old journeyman talking; if you already got your 3 lines running side by side, just buy 3 90's and laythem out in the direction you want along with the already laid conduits and mark off on the straight conduits where you need to cut to get a 'perfect' lay. 



lmfao, measuring is for suckers if you have that much time to Pre-plan shi/. but if you can preplan your layout, then good for you, you are already one step ahead of the game.


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

ooops, i just assumed we were talking about pvc/db2...


lmao, i jus realised, rmc/rigid metal conduit... yeah um, you shouldnt be doing any of that. unless of course they had you doing rough cuts for the last 2months or so.


you learn by experience. i have very little experience bending conduit, i did perfectly inclass.. but onsite i dont have very many opportunities to practise at all. so i suck at it.


do i know how to, yes, by that same token, i can also read and follow instructions...


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

You're doing great. I am taking my journeyman test next week and have no clue what you are talking about. never really had to bend pipe outside of 90s and offsets on 1/2in emt..lol Just ask, that's how you learn. I know the feeling of asking something that seems dumb, but do it anyway!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jarrydee said:


> You're doing great. I am taking my journeyman test next week and have no clue what you are talking about. never really had to bend pipe outside of 90s and offsets on 1/2in emt..lol Just ask, that's how you learn. I know the feeling of asking something that seems dumb, but do it anyway!


Jarry, Hope you don't mind me asking, but , are you related to Jimmy Dee the Michigan Electrician? If you are , is he , um.. still with us? If he is please tell him macmikeman and Hax said hello.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Jarry, Hope you don't mind me asking, but , are you related to Jimmy Dee the Michigan Electrician? If you are , is he , um.. still with us? If he is please tell him macmikeman and Hax said hello.


Sorry, no! My last name is Dietzel, I just use DEE so no one can find me lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

​


G.GunWaldrip said:


> Hello gentlemen. I've got a question for you guys I'm too embarrassed to ask my journeyman because I feel as a 2nd year apprentice I should probably know this. I'm running 3- 2" rmc with 4" center to center between the 3 conduits. It's a straight shot for 20 to 25ft then I'm gonna have a 90 towards the reactor. How would I calculate my bends in order to keep the 4" center to center throughout. Thanks in advance


DO NOT I repeat DO NOT be afraid to ask your J-man a question if he/she responds in a condescending manner they are the dummy NOT YOU.

You should be free to ask away in 20 years if you are not sure how to do this ask again.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

There is a reason a forum like this exists. No one knows everything. We all bounce ideas off of each other. This is the exact same at my company. I'm sorry you have to work with some people that get frustrated by having to do their job, but don't take it personally and don't be like them.


----------

